# Turtles!



## Millerlite (Dec 20, 2012)

Here are a few more pictures of my turtles: 
Dbt turtle:










Razor back musk: 
























Three toed box turtle:


----------



## terryo (Dec 20, 2012)

Your DBT set up looks fantastic. Looking at these pictures I felt like I was outside looking into a pond. We have a really big pond here that empties out into the bay. Right in that spot where it empties out there is brackish waters and we always used to see lots of them basking on logs. They always look like they have a smile on there face. I really enjoyed seeing these pictures. Thank you. Oh...I love your little Razor Back. One of my favorites. Love their big eyes.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Dec 20, 2012)

I love your pictures!! My fav is the last one! I saw your other post of the other turtles you have too. You always have great pics!! I make sure I always look at your posts! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## animalfreak (Dec 20, 2012)

Awwwwe do cute!!


----------



## acrantophis (Dec 20, 2012)

Really great pics! I love aquatic turtles! I hard kept many. Dbts are one of
My favorites. Like TerryO, I have see DBTs while kayaking bays and creeks in Georgia and NJ!


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Dec 21, 2012)

Very nice pictures. Your setup is very good too. I like watching the DBT and the razorback which clings to the plant


----------



## Anthony P (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice planted tank!


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone! The turtles seem I like all the driftwood and plants. Here are a few of the fish in the tank. Jack my jack Dempsey cichlid, some of the cories, a rubberlipped placo, few mollies in there as well. So far only two fish have gotten eaten, most the plants and such help I think


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Dec 21, 2012)

Millerlite said:


> Thanks everyone! The turtles seem I like all the driftwood and plants. Here are a few of the fish in the tank. Jack my jack Dempsey cichlid, some of the cories, a rubberlipped placo, few mollies in there as well. So far only two fish have gotten eaten, most the plants and such help I think



The cichlid maybe will attack the mollies too 

Mine have stopped eating the fish as well. Now they just let the fish swimming anywhere.


----------



## Evan_Shen (Dec 22, 2012)

Your turtles look so cute! But I have a question: why the shell of your razor back musk is black? I have a yellow one and never see a black one before...


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 22, 2012)

The cichlid has never attract anything, people say they are agressive but this one isn't, it's been 6/7 months now, I want to get a 80-100 gallon sometime next year


----------



## luke (Dec 22, 2012)

Cool pictures bruh. Very nice turtles and other critters. I would love to see a picture of your whole set up just to get an idea of how big it is and how the whole set up comes together.

thanks for sharing


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 22, 2012)

Ill post pictures tomorrow of the whole enclosure. Here are a few more of the razors they seem to be a favorite and love the camera lol


----------



## terryo (Dec 23, 2012)

I love all water turtles, but to me the razor back's are the most photogenic. Just look at those faces. I'd like to see the whole set up too please.


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 23, 2012)

Here area few. It's only a 40 gallon, I want to get a bigger one like 100-150 gallon and do kind of the same thing all live plants and driftwood.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Dec 23, 2012)

If you buy a 100 gallon tank, do you think the razorback can do well with deeper level of water?

I'm curious of that as well since I also like to upgrade my aquarium to much bigger size


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 23, 2012)

The water 15inches deep right now they have no problem, with enough wood and plants they so fine mine swim just as well as the Dbts 

I would aslo look into a shorter and wide tank not tall.


----------



## marcy4hope (Dec 26, 2012)

love these photos! awesome set up.


----------



## terryo (Dec 26, 2012)

Is that a 40 gal. breeder tank? You did a fantastic job with it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 26, 2012)

I applaud you. You take care to set up your animals in the way they should be PLUS you are very talented with that camera. It is very enjoyable to look at your pictures.


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Maggie. I try to give them the best, soon as I get a place with a bigger yard I want to build a pond and get my toetoise outside, probably next year tho. 

It's a 40 gallon breeder, it's 36x18x16 I like how wide it is, I had a chance to get. 55 but the footprint is smaller and it's taller so I stayed with the 40. I want to go to a 70 48x24x20 nice and wide. Or a 100-150 depending if I can find one with a bigger footprint and not just tall. 

I also had an idea of a bridge basking area connecting my 40 and 70 if I were to get a 70 then they can jump back and forth using the basking area. The 70 would be planted and all drift wood just like the 40. I already built my own filter for my 40 so I would just make another one for the 70. It's all a thought right now tho. Lol


----------

